# recumbent chain tube/hose



## stuee147 (11 Mar 2014)

hi all 
i was wondering on any advice on the tube/hose that you can run the chain threw on a recumbent trike ??
iv been looking but im not sure on the best type and size. 

iv been looking at garden hose but i don't really want green i would prefer a red hose to match the frame so i was thinking about the type of hose you find on the back of the washing machine for the hot water supply would this work ????

stuee


----------



## Scoosh (11 Mar 2014)

The chain-tubing I have on my Nazca (and that on the ICE trikes) is not hose, it is tube: more like plumber's pipe than hose, plastic not rubber. It needs to be as low-friction as possible too.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Mar 2014)

I bought a 50m reel of black nylon(?) irrigation pipe. Only about 12mm diameter, the sort of stuff used for automated watering systems. Cut a bit off, flare the ends by standing it in boiling water for a bit then jamming a bit of dowel in it. Bend it the "wrong" way to straighten it, job's a good 'un.


----------



## Smurfy (12 Mar 2014)

This shop is selling what they call 'teflon' tubing, on the basis that it is low friction.
https://www.hostelshoppe.com/cgi-bin/readitem.pl?Accessory=1019853379

I'd guess that what they're actually selling is PTFE tubing, which is quite easy to get hold of, just search Ebay for PTFE tube or PTFE tubing.

Here's one example, but there's lots of other diameters available.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PTFE-Tube-Tubing-14mm-OD-12mm-ID-1-METRE-/251161668881


----------



## stuee147 (12 Mar 2014)

Scoosh said:


> . It needs to be as low-friction as possible too.



good point i hadent thought of friction i was thinking along the lines of rubber as it would be less likely to cause wear but i can see it would cause a lot of friction..

[QUOTE 2973086, member: 30090"]What trike have you got?

On some you don't need any ime. Just and old inner tube wrapped around the cross member to protect the frame will do.[/quote]

im in the process of building a recumbent trike its a design based on ones i have seen on the net but with a few of my own ideas. where the chain runs it will be clear of the frame i was more thinking of some form of tubing more to stop the inside of my trousers or leg getting a bit greasy i have made rollers to guide the chain so its only purpose is for keeping me a little cleaner than normal 

ill have a look at that ptfe tubing that sounds good  

thanks for all your help everyone 

stuee


----------

